# WHF Chaos Dwarves



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone got any pictures of these painted? either by themselves or someone else?

I really like the models but want to see how they turn out when finished.

Anyone bought any and can comment on mold quality, playability, paintability?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

not yet but there are going to beef up my army next pay check probably have them painted by the end of june.. alot on my plate


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I would very much like to see them once you have done them, and any info on the castign quality would be nice too


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have an Iron Daemon waiting to be built. Looks like it's going to be a bit of a bugger, TBH


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I got a unit of Infernal Guard today and DAMN, they are nice looking minis. The detail on the armour is amazing, and the champions face is kinda scary looking.


----------

